# Tax deduction - Canadian student studying online MBA program at American university



## NotMe (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi, I'm trying to figure out if I'll be able to deduct the mba program I'm considering.

I'm Canadian, and I'm looking at an online mba from an american university (a properly accredited one, established in the 1880s). 

Will I be able to deduct any of my costs?

I'm drawn to the US one because it's a lot cheaper than the local Canadian ones (which are about $50K versus this $20K) and because this schoool doesn't require pre-MBA courses, which can add another $8000 to the cost. Also, it's fully online and the other ones would require going to classes on certain days and times.


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

NotMe said:


> Hi, I'm trying to figure out if I'll be able to deduct the mba program I'm considering.
> 
> I'm Canadian, and I'm looking at an online mba from an american university (a properly accredited one, established in the 1880s).
> 
> ...


You won't be able to deduct it, but you can get student tuition/education amounts by having them fill out a TL11A. See: http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/E/pbg/tf/tl11a/tl11a-11e.pdf


----------



## NotMe (Jan 10, 2011)

Guban said:


> You won't be able to deduct it, but you can get student tuition/education amounts by having them fill out a TL11A. See: http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/E/pbg/tf/tl11a/tl11a-11e.pdf


Sorry misspoke; meant credit not deduction. So it's above board that it's online, and American?


----------



## sham_ip (Mar 8, 2015)

NotMe said:


> Hi, I'm trying to figure out if I'll be able to deduct the mba program I'm considering.
> 
> I'm Canadian, and I'm looking at an online mba from an american university (a properly accredited one, established in the 1880s).
> 
> ...


Just wondering if you found an answer to your question. I'm currently searching for good affordable online MBA. What universities did you find? Do you have any advice to me please.
Thanks


----------



## Urrea10 (Aug 16, 2018)

Well, thanks for sharing such an important topic here. I am also preparing for the law exam for which I am looking for LSAT Prep Courses online. I also have a lot of academic work to do and therefore, I am not able to focus on all of these issues. I am glad I came across it somehow.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

NotMe said:


> Sorry misspoke; meant credit not deduction. So it's above board that it's online, and American?


You will have to check the credentials of the school if it's online programs to see if they are accredited by public education regulators. (not some made up internet approval body)

The lack of pre-MBA courses would make me wonder about the quality of the education. An unaccredited education is worthless.


----------

